# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Cigar Review - Very nice smoke..



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

After trying the Bst Seller,and not caring for the flavor,I was skeptical about this cigar.I cound not have been more mistaken. The draw was firm a...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature Cigar Review - Very nice smoke..


----------

